# Special keyway bushing needed quick.



## aametalmaster (Sep 27, 2010)

I make pulleys for SBL's lots of them. All of them had been for a 5/8" bore and keyway. So my 10L motor and one for a customer needed a 7/8" bore and keyway and the biggest bushing i had was a 5/8". So i could order one from mcmaster.com and have it in a day or 3 because of the weekend. So i dreamed up this offset one to use what i had on hand like McGiver would have done. I just made a normal 7/8" OD bushing then put it in my 4 jaw and drilled a 5/8" hole right at one edge. Then i slipped it all together in my shop press and pushed the broach thru the 7/8" bushing and the pulley to hold it so it now had a perfect slot in it. I could have milled it or even cut it with my shaper but why not let the tool that was designed for it do the work. Then i shimmed the cutter and made another pass and the pulley was perfect. Ready to tap a setscrew hole...Bob


----------



## hdskip (Mar 10, 2014)

That's thinking outside the box. Great idea.


----------



## xalky (Mar 10, 2014)

aametalmaster said:


> I make pulleys for SBL's lots of them. All of them had been for a 5/8" bore and keyway. So my 10L motor and one for a customer needed a 7/8" bore and keyway and the biggest bushing i had was a 5/8". So i could order one from mcmaster.com and have it in a day or 3 because of the weekend. So i dreamed up this offset one to use what i had on hand like McGiver would have done. I just made a normal 7/8" OD bushing then put it in my 4 jaw and drilled a 5/8" hole right at one edge. Then i slipped it all together in my shop press and pushed the broach thru the 7/8" bushing and the pulley to hold it so it now had a perfect slot in it. I could have milled it or even cut it with my shaper but why not let the tool that was designed for it do the work. Then i shimmed the cutter and made another pass and the pulley was perfect. Ready to tap a setscrew hole...Bob


I assume that you don't have a mill to cut the slot in a new bushing. I make broach bushings out of mild steel all the time, to any diameter I want. They look just like the factory bought ones and work just fine. I just copy the slot depth and width from a known factory bushing.

Marcel


----------



## aametalmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

xalky said:


> I assume that you don't have a mill to cut the slot in a new bushing.
> 
> Marcel



I didn't at the time but i do now...Bob


----------



## jam (Mar 10, 2014)

all I can say is wow nice job


----------

